# cannot make kernel :(

## goofus

[CODE] make mrproper

awk: cmd. line:2: fatal: cannot open file `/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6/include/linux/version.h' for reading (No such file or directory)

  CLEAN   scripts/basic

[/CODE]

[code]make menuconfig

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

/bin/sh: line 1: scripts/basic/fixdep: No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [scripts/basic/fixdep] Error 1

make: *** [scripts_basic] Error 2

[/code]

whats wrong here? i did a resync and reemerged the source but it wont work. no patch applied.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

goofus,

Don't do a 

```
make mrproper
```

It wipes out a lot of things you really dont want it to. 

```
make clean
```

is clean enough.

----------

## goofus

w00t. the gentoo-r4 version worked with make clean and make menuconfig.  :Very Happy: 

strange i thought you must run make mrproper. it is often said you should use it because you never know if the unpacked archive is damaged or not....

----------

## NeddySeagoon

goofus,

emerge does md5sum checking on all the downloads. The ebuild contains the md5sum for every file it needs and they are all checkedat download time.

make mrproper wipes out things that you need the toolset to restore.

This is the case for most packages. Its really a maintainer only option.

----------

